# Flamingo New Years



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome report, nice fish in pic one.  Keep the pics/vids coming!  (And let me tag along one day when I finally get my skiff). ;D


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

job well done lil grasshopper!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

nice work bro!


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

fished several spots between my place and flamingo the past 6 days and every flat had slot sized fish. i've never seen such consistent opportunities for throwing feathers and fur.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Eric no pics with Negative Nancy? surprised he held your camera


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Eric no pics with Negative Nancy? surprised he held your camera


No, Nance was being Nance..... Hating life... He didn't want to take pictures.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

What am I doing wrong? I've never experienced anything like that at Mingo. You were outside? I thought they all headed to the backcountry this time of year.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

A lot of time in the park, and being smart enough to figure out patterns helps one figure out where the fish may be. 
We had a very warm December. Water temps not cold enough to push the fish in yet. Late November/early December with those few cold fronts we had. I was finding good fish in the back. Once it warmed back up the back became a ghost town. At least the areas I fish. Went back outfront and continued to find fish.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

big dave, start to look at water temps... not the calendar... it will help you greatly.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, good point.


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

cono PIB, the skiff looks sweet with a steering wheel!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> cono PIB, the skiff looks sweet with a steering wheel!!


Tell that to "poontoon". It's his skiff now! Lol


By the way, on that day from this report, we came across a few of those reds that were all messed up acting insane like you had mentioned.


----------

